# Can't download any Windows 8.1 updates



## master_who (Jul 16, 2015)

For some reason, when trying to install the latest updates to Windows 8.1 fails & also seems to freeze the windows update page itself. Help would be greatly appreciated to resolve these matters. It tells me withing the update page that updates were never performed with a 80246008 error code.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to TSF. This is about your error Windows Update error 80246008 - Windows Help


----------



## master_who (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you for the reply.. However I have previously tried the steps for the administrative tools & various services listed on the page. Yet have still resulted in nothing.. I have i believe 15 or 16 updates in general for windows i cannot get due to whatever reasons for failure to download


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try the fix it tool https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/gp/windows-update-issues/en-gb?wa=wsignin1.0


----------

